
Ask HN: Name some good books on the science of workplace behaviour, team health - Bulbasaur2015
soft skills, rapport etc
======
drallison
Science? Hard to measure workplace behavior and team health. There are
probably books which offer advice and anecdotes, but a "science of workplace
behavior" seems unlikely. On the other hand, there are books which may be
useful. For example, _The Best Place to Work: The Art and Science of Creating
an Extraordinary Workplace_ by Ron Friedman might be helpful. (Your query
motivated me to purchase a copy.) I found _Tribal Leadership: Leveraging
Natural Groups to Build a Thriving Organization_ by Dave Logan,‎ John King,‎
and Halee Fischer-Wright worth the read.

My point--there is not much real quantitative science in this area: just
stories and cautionary tales.

